# Turn signals on trice n trailler ?



## marc-triker (4 Oct 2009)

i have a new trailler for my trice classic. my problem is that my my hand signals are pointless as the trailler completely blocks anyone ehind me seeing my efforts. 
has any of you encountered this and any ideas on solving this without costing me a fortune...


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Oct 2009)

..that's not what we teach in Bikeability, Lee


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Oct 2009)

Oh yes, positioning is very important, but I think if we go around triking without signalling we'll get lots of people moaning about us.

I was just thinking today about indicator lights as I was cycling in the dark with no high-vis on my arms/hands so signals were a bit rubbish. But who knows if indicators would do much.


----------



## Dene (4 Oct 2009)

*Rear light*

You could always use one of these...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eurolight-Cycle-Indicator-Brakelight-Indicators/dp/B0017TNLZE


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Oct 2009)

Large foam hands?


----------



## byegad (4 Oct 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Oh yes, positioning is very important, but I think if we go around triking without signalling we'll get lots of people moaning about us.
> 
> I was just thinking today about indicator lights as I was cycling in the dark with no high-vis on my arms/hands so signals were a bit rubbish. But who knows if indicators would do much.



The problem with indicators on a trike is that, like motorbikes, the physical separation of the rear light and indicator is much less than you get on a car.

So a driver coming up behind you will assume you are further away. Using hand signals means that there is a chance, onl a chance, that it will be seen and interpreted correctly.


----------



## spiro (5 Oct 2009)

Ideally what you need a lights in the shape of an arrow to make it clear you are going left or right. Have you looked atBicygnals Indicator Bike Lights? Failing that some form of Saftey Reflector Arm that can be released to swing out like an indicator.


----------



## sheddy (5 Oct 2009)

Could you strap a light onto the end of your broomstick ?


----------



## dataretriever (5 Oct 2009)

How big is the trailer so it blocks your hands and arms from behind?? It would have to be 6 foot wide (or thereabouts) and 3 foot high. 

I was taught arm out at full stretch at the 10 or 2 O'clock position then assume a dominant position on the road nice and early to show intent; same as when driving. And as for not signalling at all, that's just asking for a SMIDSY and stay in hospital. 

I don't think that the light signals would be effective on a bike for the same reason Byegad gave. There just isn't the separation. And I reckon other road users would expect flashing lights on a bike to be their normal back lights. I could knock up a set of indicators for mounting on a trailer but they would be based on a car system and you'd have trailing wire between the trailer and trike; my electrical knowledge isn't good enough to make them wireless.

Whilst no doubt given in jest, Sheddy's answer may not be such a bad idea. The red reflective arms that you can attach to give more visible width to a bike could be used hand held to extend your signalling "reach" and just tucked behind you when not needed.


----------



## Hilldodger (5 Oct 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Oh yes, positioning is very important, but I think if we go around triking without signalling we'll get lots of people moaning about us.



And some of you will die. Not indicating your intentions to other road users on such a machine is suicidal.


----------



## 45cotterless (5 Oct 2009)

Like it! What are you towing that's so big and wide?
Surely it's not a bikavan?
http://velovision.co.uk/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=999


----------



## byegad (5 Oct 2009)

Oh Dear old nick still trying to plug his bikavans! 

At least it's not handwoven baskets.


----------



## marc-triker (5 Oct 2009)

its about 3 feet wide and 3feet high without anything on the top rack. i have seen some indicator lights that atach to a glove and automatically comes on when an arm is extended out to the side. i think that drivers will see me and my trailer and by the time they have stopped to stare i will have gone lol.


----------



## xpc316e (7 Oct 2009)

I think that whatever you may rig up might still result in problems; most drivers only see what they expect to see, and they will not be looking for indicators on a bike. You could make a great system and still not make much impact on all the numpties out there. The idea of semaphore indicators sounds initially attractive, but please remember that we used to have them on cars and got rid of them because nobody ever saw them. Sorry to be pessimistic about what is ovbviously a sincere wish to be safer on the road.


----------



## Night Train (10 Oct 2009)

I would suggest getting a set of 'off the shelf' cycle indicators and then cutting them up so that the indicators can be mounted at the extreme edges of your trailer and maybe even on stalks. That would solve the visibilty problem.

You can then use the indicators to back up your hand signal as you ride with the trailer and revert to hand signal only when you are without it.

As a driver 99% of the time I would say that if a driver sees a slow moving box in the road with lights then the assumption would be that it is a vehicle of some sort. Whether it is human, electric or oil powered wouldn't even be considered. However, lights and indicator lights would be noticed and accounted for even if it is then ignored by bad drivers. But bad drivers would ignore everything, the rest of us would notice and respond suitably.


Relying on road position only is stupid and ignorant and is a practice that is too common by all road users nowadays and results in accidents that could only cause injury to any cyclist involved.

If a driver sees your box move out from the left of the road there is no indication of the reason or the intention especially as you wouldn't have brake lights either. What is the driver supposed to do? Move out with you to avoid an obstruction? Move to the left so that other following road users can see that you are turning right? Stay behind and slow to a stop with you and then sit there not knowing if your chain has come off or you are about to turn or you have dropped something or you are waiting for the cat to cross the road?

I'd say fit lights and indicators and a brake light if you can to suppliment your hand signals and ignore the debate about whether or not it would help. Anything would be better then nothing at all.


----------



## byegad (11 Oct 2009)

By the way, nick. Has the bikavan production line started up yet? I'm awaiting my first order.


----------



## Arch (11 Oct 2009)

dataretriever said:


> Whilst no doubt given in jest, Sheddy's answer may not be such a bad idea. *The red reflective arms that you can attach to give more visible width to a bike could be used hand held to extend your signalling "reach" and just tucked behind you when not needed.*




I was thinking along those lines... I would suggest waving it a bit to attract attention. NT's idea of mounting indicators at the extremes of the trailer is also good...


----------

